# Sears 109.21280 , 1"-10 thread Spindle, with out a 3 or 4 jaw Chuck



## Westkeyser (May 18, 2018)

I was given , Sears 109.21280  , 1"-10 thread Spindle,  with out a 3 or 4 jaw Chuck.   Very good shape.   For over 5 years 
I have tried to buy both CHUCKS, on EBay,   believe the 4 jaw Sears # to be 11121406 Craftsman.    Do not know what the 3 jaw # is.
 I  Really need your help here.   Where to buy both chucks?    May be, someone on here has one or both,  not being used.  Please contact me , davebrantnerwv@earthlink.net,  mention (Sears 109.21280 Lathe Chuck),    I am and Old Man, have a grandson  I would like to leave this  Old,  Sears , Lathe to.


----------



## markba633csi (May 18, 2018)

The problem with used chucks is that they are often too worn to do good work. Have you looked into getting a new import chuck and machining a backplate to fit?  
Mark


----------



## Dave Paine (May 18, 2018)

I am with Mark, get a new chuck.

An example at Shars, 3 jaw scroll chuck

4in 3 jaw scroll chuck at Shars

4in 1in x 10 tpi backplate


----------



## wa5cab (May 18, 2018)

We have no information on the 109.21280 except that it was made by AA (also known as Double-A) in the early 1960's and that very few must have been made as almost none have ever turned up.  There is a small amount of info on the Lathes.UK website (http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsman/page9.html).  

As the lathe has the same spindle nose threads as the more available Atlas 618, 3950 and 10100, you should be able to find one for it.  I would not recommend putting anything on it larger than a 4" chuck.  Note that several of the 3" and 4" 3-jaw chucks that I turned up on eBay (all of the new ones) are plain back.  Meaning that you will have to source a back or backing plate and fit it to the chuck in order to mount those chucks on the lathe.


----------



## markba633csi (May 18, 2018)

I'd like to see a picture of this rare beast!
Mark


----------



## wa5cab (May 19, 2018)

If you follow the link that I included above, there are photos of several of the machines, including one that may still be all original (the gold painted one).  Of course, photos of the one that's the subject of this thread wouldn't hurt!


----------



## westsailpat (May 19, 2018)

I wonder if this 109 has a MT2 in the nose ? If so this would be a nice "economy" way to go https://www.ebay.com/itm/SHARS-2-3-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649  You would need to make a draw bar , easy just get some 3/8 -16 all thread and a nut .


----------



## wa5cab (May 19, 2018)

Yes, apparently the spindle threads and the spindle and tailstock tapers are the same as on the Atlas built 6" machines (except for the 101.07300).  Other than that, it has no countershaft and the spindle and motor pulleys are 3-step.  So it is a 6-speed machine.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 19, 2018)

When I purchased my lathe, it had no 3 jaw chuck.  I purchased a back plate with 1" 10 threads, and mounted a new 3 jaw chuck on it.


----------



## Westkeyser (May 19, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> Yes, apparently the spindle threads and the spindle and tailstock tapers are the same as on the Atlas built 6" machines (except for the 101.07300).  Other than that, it has no countershaft and the spindle and motor pulleys are 3-step.  So it is a 6-speed machine.[/QUO
> 
> I understand that the 109.21280 , was used in by and auto parts  Store ,  to turn the Armatures  , of the auto generators.
> 
> ...


----------



## Westkeyser (May 19, 2018)

T Bredehoft said:


> When I purchased my lathe, it had no 3 jaw chuck.  I purchased a back plate with 1" 10 threads, and mounted a new 3 jaw chuck on it.



T Bredehoft, where can I buy a backer Plate ,   And a 3 jaw Scroll Chuck ?


----------



## Westkeyser (May 19, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> I'd like to see a picture of this rare beast!
> Mark



Mark,  I will try and find some young fellows to help me dig the Lathe out.    Will try and take some pictures,  not sure how
To posts them. .  
 Sad thing is ,allot of the ORIGIONAL gold  paint came off when I cleaded it up.   Tried to find some paint  close the ORIGIONAL color,  no one had anything close the ORIGIONAL color.   
But will  try over the next week.      

Westkeyser


----------



## Nogoingback (May 19, 2018)

Westkeyser said:


> T Bredehoft, where can I buy a backer Plate ,   And a 3 jaw Scroll Chuck ?




See Post #3 by Dave Paine, above.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 19, 2018)

Westkeyser said:


> T Bredehoft, where can I buy a backer Plate , And a 3 jaw Scroll Chuck ?



I found them on Ebay or Amazon, it's been a couple of years.  

Search for 1 inch 10 backing plate,  also 4 inch 3 jaw chuck


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 19, 2018)

Little Machine Shop also has 1"-10 backplates look under: 
*Products > Lathe Chucks > Adapters *

 https://littlemachineshop.com/default.php


----------



## wa5cab (May 20, 2018)

Another possibility is mymachineshop.com.  Joel specializes in parts for the Atlas machines but in the case of the spindle threads and taper and the tailstock taper, anything that will fit a 618 or 101.21400 should fit the 109.21280.

You mentioned earlier that a 1"-10 chuck would only screw onto the spindle about one thread.  There are three possibilities - 

the threads on your spindle weren't made right or have been damaged.
there was something wrong with the threads in the borrowed chuck.
the threads in the chuck were actually 1"-8, because the chuck was actually made for the Atlas-Craftsman 101.07301.

In the event that you buy a pre-threaded 1"-10 backing plate and it fits OK, that's probably what the problem was, and you can go ahead and machine it to fit the plain back chuck.  If it also will only go on about one thread, something is wrong with your threads.  I would suggest going to McMaster and buying one of their 2-piece thread file sets.  Such a set is something that everyone who wants to play at being a machinist should have, anyway.  Fortunately, the threads, so long as the chuck will screw on all of the way to the register area (the unthreaded area next to the flange, and the front face of the flange), have (or should have) little to do with aligning the chuck.


----------

